# Crisps?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wondered what people thoughts are in terms of healthy eating when it comes to crisps. Recently I have been adding in Asda Chosen by you Prawn shells (basically cheap version of Skips) to my diet.

Nutritional information is:

89cals

0.8g Protein

12.3g Carbs (Only 1.2g are sugar)

4g Fat (0.4g Saturates) Cooked in Sunflower Oil

0.15g Sodium

Is this okay to continue in my diet when cutting?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

If they fit into your macros, then you're fine


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> If they fit into your macros, then you're fine


I agree with this and eat one pack a day.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

As above if they fit in with your daily allowance then they'll be fine.

Eating a little bit of something you fancy helps to keep a bit of sanity whilst dieting. The key is moderation.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

The nutritional information is actually not that bad when it comes to crisps looking at that. You agree?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

If they fit into your diet then go for it, I have popcorn quite often. I think I see before the new wotsits are quite macro friendly.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Walkers pops


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

royster t-bone steak lead to the biggest gains


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Second vote for Walkers Pops!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Second vote for Walkers Pops!


Cheesy bacon flavour??


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Cheesy bacon flavour??


Sour cream & chive! or is it cheese & chive? God knows but they are lush! They hit the spot just right when I'm craving flavour


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Sour cream & chive! or is it cheese & chive? God knows but they are lush! They hit the spot just right when I'm craving flavour


Not tried those yet. I'll be down the shop later


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Just wondered what people thoughts are in terms of healthy eating when it comes to crisps. Recently I have been adding in Asda Chosen by you Prawn shells (basically cheap version of Skips) to my diet.
> 
> Nutritional information is:
> 
> ...


We have protein crisps


----------



## Leeds23 (Oct 2, 2012)

I would not they just make me more hungry, same with yoghurts (even the greek kind)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

The vegetable oil will be hydrogenised.(sp?) Which means trans fats.Probably the worst thing you can eat.Get some proper fat inside you, not some artifical muck.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MuscleFood said:


> We have protein crisps


Not exactly nice though are they!!

They helped my on my cut though, as I couldn't stand them and threw them away ;-)


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought they were ok.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Not exactly nice though are they!!
> 
> They helped my on my cut though, as I couldn't stand them and threw them away ;-)


The new and improved flavours are 10 times better G-Man


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Will you be challenging for mr o this year?

no

then just eat them:thumb:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

if you have 1 bag each crisps each day for a year it is the equivalent of drinking over a litre of cooking oil... Makes you think... Urgh


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Seems alright mate you'll be fine with a bag of crisps lol. But can you stop at one bag!?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If you want to look mediocre then eat Skips.

All this "fits my macros" is to justify a bad diet.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Nobody can stop at 1 packet... at least I can't. Worcester Sauce, MmmmmmMmmmmMmmmmmmmmmm


----------

